# Personality types and ADD/ADHD



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Ever since I was younger, my family and friends have pointed out that I'm either ADD or ADHD. Mainly because I'm impulsive and cannot concentrate on most tasks. I'm easily distracted and I get bored easily when trying to work or study. It's really starting to interfere with deciding on a career and at work. I've never been tested but I'm thinking about it.

From what I've noticed, it seems like more *NFP's have ADD or ADHD. Though, that's just from my experience.

Is anyone here have ADD or ADHD?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Your first sentence made no sense and so I stopped reading. Please elaborate on how you are "severely ADD". I honestly don't understand.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

ENTP with ADHD. People often mistaken themselves as having ADHD because they are unable to focus on what they have to focus one. In actuality, ADHD is the overall lack of ability to focus on any one thing for an extended period of time. It has nothing to do with indecisiveness or lack of interest. I have trouble focusing on performing tasks that I am interested in. Ne doesn't help, but that isn't the same as the dopamine receptors in my brain simply not getting enough dopamine.

I am not saying that this is you, but this is the common misconception that a lot of people have about ADHD. As far as what it's like with ADHD, it's a mixed bag. If I have multiple things I have to do at once, I can jump between them and get them done more efficiently than someone who focuses on one thing at a time. On rarer occasions, I have one thing to do, and I am able to hyperfocus on that one thing. Most of the time it's that I have one thing to do and it takes me all day to complete that one task because my attention is constantly being diverted. Sometimes it takes more than a day to complete that one task.

Basically, ADHD requires a lot of discipline and self-motivation, of which I lack quite a bit, but I am getting better. It depends on the environment really. Though I don't recommend meds to anyone. The adverse effects outweigh the benefits by a long-shot.

EDIT: Also, don't ask a person if they are ADD or ADHD. I am not a mental irregularity.


----------



## Kelsay (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm an ENFJ, but two years ago I was an ENFP, and still teeter on that border. Diagnosed with ADD five years ago.
I took medication on and off until six months ago, when I stopped completely. Now I drink coffee, or take a caffine supplement when I need to focus. I don't think the medication is worth it. 
Also, if you're having problems with focus, there's a chance it could be improved by changing your diet (if you eat a lot of junk/processed foods).
Just some thoughts of mine!


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I'm INFP and ADD primarily inattentive. 

BTW for everyone who thinks they are/have AD(H)D remember that a major part of the DSM IV criteria is that it must be an impairment in your life. There's no way you can have AD(H)D without it screwing with your life, even in a perfect situation with all the compensating factors, accomodations and coping mechanisms you can imagine.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Extraverted perceivers, for the most part.

A lack of dopamine and it's crippling of well developed delayed gratification would seem likely to blame. Se and Ne are functions that like to absorb and act quickly, identifying favorable patterns and giving way to a "fight or flight" reaction to things. "I want it now" seems to consume ExxPs quite frequently, although I'd think that this can extend into the rest of perceiverdom as well.

In a J-driven society, I guess this lack of structure would be something that theoretically does not produce consistently actionable results. In a P-driven society, J types would probably be seen as inflexible and backwards, but eventually once again come to implement a J-driven society simply because linearity provides assurance and stability to most people.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thealchemist said:


> Ever since I was younger, my family and friends have pointed out that I'm either ADD or ADHD. Mainly because I'm impulsive and cannot concentrate on most tasks. I'm easily distracted and I get bored easily when trying to work or study. It's really starting to interfere with deciding on a career and at work. I've never been tested but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> From what I've noticed, it seems like more *NFP's have ADD or ADHD. Though, that's just from my experience.
> 
> Is anyone here have ADD or ADHD?


I am ENTP and I have ADHD.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

ENTP
I have long wondered whether I have ADHD. In fact, I still do.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

blackpeppergeneral said:


> ENTP
> I have long wondered whether I have ADHD. In fact, I still do.



There's only one way to find out. ;-)


----------

